# Flushing with Foxfarm Sledgehammer



## NewGrowerUSA

Hello all.  I am familiar with flushing using FoxFarm Sledgehammer.  However, there is something I have always wondered:  Once the flush is complete, can I or should I add nutrients right after the flush, or wait a day or so to add them?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I think that really depends on whether you are in soil of soilless or hydro. In hydro, I add back nutrients immediately after flushing. I would think the same can be done in soilless, but in organic/natural soil, its probably best to wait a couple days and allow the soil to dry some before going back with nutes as that adds more water that has to be removed for the roots to breathe.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I personally would wait til the next watering/feeding. You can let her ride out on just water she'll be fine.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't flush, but why would you flush and then use nutes? I am organic dirt but even when i used bottled stuff (organic) i never flushed...


----------



## Hushpuppy

It depends on why you flushed in the first place. I should've asked that to start. If you are flushing because you have a problem in your medium that is damaging the plants, then you will flush and allow the plants to rest for a few days to recover from whatever was in the medium that was causing the issue.

If you are doing preventative flushing to clean the medium of buildup to prevent future problems, then you can go right back with nutrients (unless you are in natural soil). If you are growing "organic" then you shouldn't have to ever flush your medium unless you have some really serious problems.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have never really understood flushing unless you have a problem.  So, like the others, I am wondering why you are flushing your plants?


----------



## pcduck

There are 2 reasons to flush.
1. Grower error.
2. Makes more money for nute companies.


----------



## tcbud

pcduck said:


> There are 2 reasons to flush.
> 1. Grower error.
> 2. Makes more money for nute companies.


 Agree


----------



## Rosebud

Duck, that is what i was trying to get at.  Thank you for your succinctness.


----------

